# I am new to Overclocking, can I get some help?



## B.N (Feb 23, 2006)

To start off, I'm new here so "Hello"

I have a ATI Radeon 9800pro 128mb video card that I would like to overclock, but I have no knowledge in this field of tech. I have downloaded the ATITool and have take a look at it, but it makes no sense to me. What I would like to do is overclock my video card so that it performes better, nothing too much, just enough to tell a good deal of difference. Thanx


----------



## KYLE7 (Feb 23, 2006)

theres a WIKI but heres a quick quide

Theres 2 easy ways to overclock 1 is just to overclock your core and ram by 20 mhz seems simple eh?

Another is to use Find max mem and Find max Core you have to watch that, after you find any artifacts lower the clock by at least 10 and apply it.

seems simple eh?


----------



## B.N (Feb 23, 2006)

Uhh... you kinda lost me. Like I said, I am a NOOB.


----------



## jjcom (Feb 23, 2006)

In ATI Tool, there's an option "Find Max Mem" and "Find Max Core". Just press one and watch, once you see artifacts (strange lines, white dots, etc) just click on the "Abort" button and your drop your memory/core clock by around 10mhz, depending on what button you pressed. Then Press the other button and do the same thing. That should be fairly good, just game for awhile, or get 3DMark and loop it for awhile...you can do that in 3Dmark 01 without having to buy it. Just go to futuremark.com to get the app. Then if the computer doesn't lock up or the no artifacts occur, then your probably stable.


----------



## OpTicaL (Feb 23, 2006)

Read the wiki guide and follow the steps. It's that simple.


----------



## Frogger (Feb 23, 2006)

Documentation for ATITool 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 Wiki for the ATITool Documentation.



http://www.techpowerup.com/atitool/wiki


----------

